# New Holland H7230 Questions



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

First off i just traded my 1412 in for a new H7230, i raise mailnly alfalfa and alfalfa grass mix and frome all i have read a roller conditioner is the way to go. Will i notice a big difference next year from from flail to my new roller? And they threw in a wide thin kit for it to, does anyone have any opinions on that kit, does it help you dry down? I do not own a tedder. Thanks Sam


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've 2 years on my 7230 now. I don't have the wide thin kit but I set it with the flap all the way down which gives me almost the same width as the wide thin kit but my tractor wheels are not rolling over the hay.

I can't speak to the difference between this and a flail conditioner but I would think the 7230 will give you better dry down on the alfalfa.

Ralph


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I wonder what problems you could have by being so wide you are running the hay over. I just like the idea that i dont have to spend money on a new tedder.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> I wonder what problems you could have by being so wide you are running the hay over. I just like the idea that i dont have to spend money on a new tedder.


When you run over the mowed hay with your tractor, you're pressing it down ahrd onto the ground. This makes it slower to dry, especially if the ground is wet. It also makes it hard to rake clean because you're picking up dirt on the hay and from raking.

Ralph


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Good point kind of what i thought, why do they push it? And wouldnt you smash hay into.the gound if it was tedded and ground was still damp. It seems like a great concept if the ground conditions are right. I could see running the shields wide open just enough to keep from running it over in wet conditions. I would try both in same field in the same day and see what works better without losing feed value.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Good point kind of what i thought, why do they push it? And wouldnt you smash hay into.the gound if it was tedded and ground was still damp. It seems like a great concept if the ground conditions are right. I could see running the shields wide open just enough to keep from running it over in wet conditions. I would try both in same field in the same day and see what works better without losing feed value.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Just set the flap down. It'll be fine if you don't like to watch the hay fly out the back


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Youtube has a video of the wide thin fin operation.


----------



## hayman1086 (Sep 16, 2012)

i have used the wide thin fins on my 13' 1431 and h7450 for the last 3 years.
spreading in a wider swath helps the hay dry better on the wider machines.
i dont know if it will make as much difference on the smaller machine because you have less hay in the swath and the swath is almost as wide as the cutter.
i dont worry about running over the swath because we ted most of our hay anyway.
i think you will like the rollers especially in your alfalfa


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input. We cant wait to try it. I know our neighbor has a 1411 and we had a 1412 and cut 4 th cutting on the same morning and he beat u baling by one day and he had more tonnage than me. I hope it makes a huge difference. Especially with the wide thin kit.


----------

